# Applied System Technologies



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have experience with their products?

I am quoting a large compressed air re-pipe in a factory using their products. I haven't got the pricing back, but I bet the fittings are pricey.

The lines I'm quoting are:

Elevation for 2.5" - 4" 
Infinity for 2" and smaller


The pipe is (about) schedule 10 aluminum.
It looks easy to install. Anyone have any experience?

www.appliedsystemtech.com


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

bad link


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> bad link


Fixed. 

Thanks GP


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

From there website " a simple pipe cutter and de-burring tool are the only tools required" 

sounds like a winner to me


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That looks suspiciously like the stuff I have seen at a plant that makes the slugs for bottlling and packaging plant blowmolding. We haven't installed it, one of our competitors did. They run pretty high pressure through it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> That looks suspiciously like the stuff I have seen at a plant that makes the slugs for bottlling and packaging plant blowmolding. We haven't installed it, one of our competitors did. They run pretty high pressure through it.


That is the exact type factory I will be installing it in.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------

